# Are water circulation necessary for nano tanks?



## FlintMint (Jun 21, 2017)

I got a 15 gallon, got in there an internal/submersible filter and a heater, there is no plants yet, but should I buy a water ventilation for water circulation? I don't want to make my tank crowded with all these equipment, it's not good looking, plus I might get a CO2 system too..


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Filter should provide more than enough circulation


----------



## Roshan8768 (Mar 18, 2009)

It depends. In general internal filters dont provide a great amount of flow compared to other varieties... if you are planning on adding CO2 you will need decent flow to distribute it evenly throughout your tank. Wait and see is my vote


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

People often aim for two much flow. Really you need just enough to prevent outright stagnation and dead spots.


----------



## thanatopsian (Dec 11, 2016)

If the filter is rated for 15 gallon or greater, then it should be ok (and if it is less, it should be ok with certain fish). The trick to good circulation is getting as close to laminar flow as possible by not obstructing the flow from filter exit to uptake.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## FlintMint (Jun 21, 2017)

thanatopsian said:


> If the filter is rated for 15 gallon or greater, then it should be ok (and if it is less, it should be ok with certain fish). The trick to good circulation is getting as close to laminar flow as possible by not obstructing the flow from filter exit to uptake.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


It's a 310 internal filter. Sunsun JP-024F

Bump:


Roshan8768 said:


> It depends. In general internal filters dont provide a great amount of flow compared to other varieties... if you are planning on adding CO2 you will need decent flow to distribute it evenly throughout your tank. Wait and see is my vote


I fail to see the need of waterfowl in such a small tank.


----------



## thanatopsian (Dec 11, 2016)

I assume you mean water flow (as no one needs waterfowl in any sized tank 😀).

Flow is important in any tank for a number of reasons. The short answer is to get the good stuff to your plants and live stock and the bad stuff to your filter. Even in a small tank, that is important. (Some would say more so, since the same sized dead spot in a small tank is a larger percentage of the total volume than in a big tank. Also, because small tanks' water paramaters are much less stable than the water perameters of big tanks.)


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Roshan8768 (Mar 18, 2009)

FlintMint said:


> It's a 310 internal filter. Sunsun JP-024F
> 
> Bump:
> 
> I fail to see the need of waterfowl in such a small tank.


Like already mentioned flow is an essential and important factor in all tanks except for densely planted small jars and such that can rely on heat generated currents to provide adequate flow. However, if you feel that it is not required, you can absolutely get by with less or even no flow... it will just impact the types of plants, amount of stocking, and general stability of your tank


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

Carefully aiming a really small powerhead diagonally across a small tank like a 10 or 20 gallon, using like the little 50~90 gph water pumps used for small fountains, is working for my 20 gallon. I'm also diffusing the DIY CO2 in that tank using that little pump's impeller. I've got it throttled back some because it's somewhat too strong.

I would think once you've got enough healthy plant mass that even a filter media would be redundant. I find less and less gunk in my filter's sponges as my tank matures, The plants seem to be eating up the broken down detritus.


----------



## FlintMint (Jun 21, 2017)

GrampsGrunge said:


> Carefully aiming a really small powerhead diagonally across a small tank like a 10 or 20 gallon, using like the little 50~90 gph water pumps used for small fountains, is working for my 20 gallon. I'm also diffusing the DIY CO2 in that tank using that little pump's impeller. I've got it throttled back some because it's somewhat too strong.
> 
> I would think once you've got enough healthy plant mass that even a filter media would be redundant. I find less and less gunk in my filter's sponges as my tank matures, The plants seem to be eating up the broken down detritus.


Wouldn't the flow distress the fishes? What if I place my internal filter diagonally at the top corner of my tank, would it provide enough flow?


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

FlintMint said:


> Wouldn't the flow distress the fishes? What if I place my internal filter diagonally at the top corner of my tank, would it provide enough flow?


Not really. the 4 young Glowlight Danios are always surfing across the current, even with the flow turned down.

The Tetras spend more time in the lower levels and circulating among the stem plants. they all seem pretty happy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvY8kQ8m2k4

I don't know what your output pipe looks like, so it's hard to say

Just going with the XY twin sponge filter, there's a bit of flexibility in aiming the pump's output pipe. I get the CO2 infused water sent across the longest length of the tank top to bottom and the flow recirculates back from the tanks sides I don't appear to be having 'deadspots' in my tank as all my plants pearl off bubbles of O2 and the growth has been fairly strong for a DIY CO2 system.


----------

